# St. George's Club Bermuda



## Harmina (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so excited that we managed to get a 2 bedroom unit for our second week in Bermuda for Nov/07.
I confrmed a one bedroom back in Feb. I started a search for the second week right away, booked our airline tickets in April (while the fares were good)  for a 2 week period even though we hadn't received an exchange for our second week. RCI came through for me yesterday & I am so pleased!


----------



## LisaH (Jun 30, 2007)

Congratulations! Never been to Bermuda. Looking forward to reading your trip report


----------



## nerodog (Jun 30, 2007)

*loved Bermuda !!*

Hi, I didn't do a timeshare back when I was there...loved it.. Call the Bermuda tourist board or look up online... they send you a great package with loads of information, maps, etc.. I was there in Nov and again in Feb... it was warm enough to swim on one  trip.. have fun . The people are very friendly.. has the English flair. I would be interested in hearing about the timeshare... maybe should try a search for the future for myself !!


----------



## Corinne (Jul 2, 2007)

Harmina,

You lucky dog.  Bermuda is one of our favorite islands.  We were fortunate to stay at St. George's Club oh, maybe 7 or 8 years ago now, and loved it.   Kept saying we wanted to go back, but never scored an exchange again.  A month ago we finally went, this time on a cruise out of Boston.  While the island was as lovely as we remembered, my husband and I both decided the cruise was not for us.  It takes too much time to get to and from your destination, leaving less time to actually enjoy the island itself. 

One of our "finds" this trip was Grace Bay, on the south shore not far from Horseshoe Bay Beach.  The Grace Bay beach was small and lovely, and not overcrowded as some beaches can get.  The snorkeling was pretty good, too.  If you're down that way, you might want to give it a try.  

Have a wonderful time.  I'll be thinking of you!

-Corinne


----------



## Harmina (Jul 6, 2007)

I have been doing quite a bit of research online & also have a copy of the Fodor's Bermuda handbook, which I bought a couple of years ago. I called the Bermuda Tourism office this morning and requested the information package. Thanks for suggestion, Nerodog. Corrine, we will check out Grace Bay even though it is at the other end of the island. We have 2 whole weeks there... so will certainly have lots of time to explore. I'll do an update upon our return in November.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 7, 2007)

*memories of bermuda*

Hi Harmina, really enjoyed taking the ferry boat from Hamilton to Somerset.. or just riding the buses all around... enjoyed going to the BOtanical gardens in Hamilton. If you like John Lennon, the flower, Double Fantasy has a plaque there named after his last album...having tea is also fun...shopping for woolens ( from ENgland!) in some of the stores downtown is also nice.Take the walking tour of St George. We bought some nice prints  by a woman named Mary Powell- lots of nice artwork and prints available in many of the shops...there are lots of little bays that are nice and often the local people will direct you to special ones.. I think one was SMith's bay but I cant remember now...Horseshoe bay is nice but can get crowded because it is so popular. I think you will find the packet of info interesting and the map is handy too. It gives you lots of properties but also things to do, golf, etc...


----------



## Larry (Jul 8, 2007)

One of the best ways to tour Bermuda is by renting a scooter for one or two days. We went from one end of the island to the other and found it to be a great way to visit the different parishes, towns and beaches throughout Bermuda. We got a larger two seater scooter since my wife didn't feel comfortable driving the scooter on her own. She just hung on for dear life on the back of the scooter. It really wasn't that bad and I got the hang of it pretty quickly. This was over thirty years ago and I still remember this as one of the highlights of the trip.  


Have a great time I really want to go back and snag a 2BR at the St. George Club and actually saw a week in July but we couldn't go that week because of a family wedding and other vacation plans that we already made for August.


----------



## wammie53 (Jul 8, 2007)

We also took a cruise when we went to Bermuda but agree flying there would be much better to enjoy the island more.  It was just beautiful. Foder's helped us out a lot too...the only other suggestion I didn't find in the book is to go to the post office and buy the passes for the bus(there is one right in St. George's)...multiple people can use from the same pass book and most buses have transfer passes once on the bus.  Not quite up for the adventure of one of those scooters!  From the DC area if anyone is ever flying, USA3000.com offers great rates.  Have a wonderful time! Pam


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 8, 2007)

Transportation options in Bermuda


More info on Bermuda Buses 

and the Bermuda Public Transport Website

Richard


----------



## Harmina (Jul 9, 2007)

Great links....thank you Richard.


----------



## Travelhappy (Jul 18, 2007)

Harmina said:


> I am so excited that we managed to get a 2 bedroom unit for our second week in Bermuda for Nov/07.
> I confrmed a one bedroom back in Feb. I started a search for the second week right away, booked our airline tickets in April (while the fares were good)  for a 2 week period even though we hadn't received an exchange for our second week. RCI came through for me yesterday & I am so pleased!



Congratulations... I went to Bermuda last summer on a cruise. We stayed there a few extra days to avoid a hurricane. I loved it!!! I hope to return and stay in a timeshare sometime in the future.


----------

